# Foster Home Needed in Southern CA



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

A friend of mine is one of the Rescue Coordinators for the AMA and is looking for an urgent foster home in Southern California. Can anyone help?

Here's her post:

This is a one year old boy named Oliver. He is an owner turn in, because he has a broken leg and they could not afford the surgery needed. It involves his growth plates, so the surgery is more involved then the vets at the Humane Society can handle. We have the money to do the surgery from AMA , but desperately need a foster home to take him until he can be adopted. He was scheduled to be euthanized on Monday. Since we have the O.K. for the surgery to be done from AMA rescue funds he will be taken to the vet on Monday instead to be evaluated. Surgery will happen in the few days following and then he will need a home. PLEASE anyone in the So.Calif. area, let me know if you can help. It is just one small life, but hope we can save him. He is so young and deserves a chance. The gals at the Humane Society,say he is the sweetest and loving boy and they dont want to see him PTS. If you know of anyone in that area that might be willing to foster for AMA, we can work out the necessary issues later. This is an EMERGENCY. He will be put down if we cant find a home to take him for rehab. Here's his pic:

[attachment=46665:Foster.bmp]

Edie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! I would love to help but I'm in the middle of packing up my house for our move (that is coming up closer than I want it to!) 

i can help with donations, definitely. 

Thank you Cathy for sharing this!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I too am in the process of packing up my house since I will be moving to n.cal in 2 weeks....I pray this little guy finds a foster home!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG! How sad - I wish I could help, and would be happy to donate, but I'm on the wrong coast. Any ideas, Deb???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one. 

Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport, 
as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702889


> I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one.
> 
> Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport,
> as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.[/B]



GREAT! I'll PM you with Edie's e-mail address so you can figure out the arrangements.

Thanks!

Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 10 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702891


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702889





> I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one.
> 
> Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport,
> as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.[/B]



GREAT! I'll PM you with Edie's e-mail address so you can figure out the arrangements.

Thanks!

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, got it. I've emailed Edie. Let's save this little guy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702897


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 10 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702891





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702889





> I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one.
> 
> Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport,
> as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.[/B]



GREAT! I'll PM you with Edie's e-mail address so you can figure out the arrangements.

Thanks!

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, got it. I've emailed Edie. Let's save this little guy.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb,
Do you know how many shades of awesome you are?
Many shades, my friend.

Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Deb you truly are amazing!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb, I knew you'd do it, and I still burst into tears :crying: when I read your post!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, you SO rock!! I'm so excited for little Oliver to become a temporary resident of Casa Del Caca!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 10 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702900


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702897





> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 10 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702891





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702889





> I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one.
> 
> Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport,
> as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.[/B]



GREAT! I'll PM you with Edie's e-mail address so you can figure out the arrangements.

Thanks!

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, got it. I've emailed Edie. Let's save this little guy.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb,
Do you know how many shades of awesome you are?
Many shades, my friend.

Let me know if you need anything!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb is the deepest shade of awesome!!! You are so right Stacy!!!!

Thank you St. Maltese Angel for coming to the rescue! Oliver is truly blessed :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 01:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702897


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 10 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702891





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702889





> I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one.
> 
> Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport,
> as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.[/B]



GREAT! I'll PM you with Edie's e-mail address so you can figure out the arrangements.

Thanks!

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, got it. I've emailed Edie. Let's save this little guy.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I burst into tears as soon as I saw you respond. I second what Stacy said. So many shades of awesome! :grouphug: Now excuse me, I need a tissue! :crying:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Love you Deb. Thank you :heart: :heart:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702897


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 10 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702891





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702889





> I'm in So Cal. I will foster the little one.
> 
> Can he be transported to me? Or perhaps, we could work out a transport,
> as So Cal is awfully big, and I'm not sure what city this precious soul is in.[/B]



GREAT! I'll PM you with Edie's e-mail address so you can figure out the arrangements.

Thanks!

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, got it. I've emailed Edie. Let's save this little guy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw Deb, Bless your heart! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Was your house not full enough? That is so sweet of you to take him. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

There's always room for one more, right Deb?!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Deb, I'm in Orange County too. I'm so happy you were able to take him in because I wouldn't have been able to but was going to donate. If you need anything that I can help with, please let me know. Orange County is somewhat big but not that big. Please let me know.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

The AMA Rescue Coordinators are thrilled that Deb has offered her home and love to Oliver. They've been beating their heads against a wall trying to find a foster home and worried that he'd be killed. One post on SM and a home was quickly found. Thanks Deb, you saved the day and the little guy's life!

If anyone else is interested in fostering for the AMA homes are needed all over the US. The Los Angeles area is flooded with rescues and I've heard there is a special need in Florida too.

PM me if you're interested in more information and I'll connect you with the proper area coordinator.

Thanks again Deb! You're the BEST! Thanks to everyone who offered to donate too!

Cathy

[attachment=46672SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

When I read the topic title I knew he would be saved and by who. Deb we hope you know how much you are loved, respected and appreciated.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You rock Lady! :you rock:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Deb is a hero in every sense of the word! 
:dothewave:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Deb you make my heart sing!!! You do what a lot of us would love to do but can't for whatever reasons.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I just saw this - awww Oliver broke my heart and I was about to cry - I was working on my husband to see if we could baby sit him until he is adopted .. I don't know if I am ready and with the location of our home I said I would never subject another little white fluff to the same fate .... 

Deb - if he's too much for you - let me know - he's too cute !! and so little - My Gosh - he's going to be an infant compared to the rest of your clan ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Deb you are awesome so glad you took him in he is adorable and I may have someone who wants him in south carolina once he is ready to be adopted - she does home visits for rescues there. I am going to email her a pic of him as she wanted this other little one in texas but they would not rescue out of state and she was devastated. Can he be adopted out of state if we can get him transported there do you think. She wants a younger boy as she has always adopted the seniors and had only a few years with them but this time she wants many years with her maltese. She is on my malteseforum group. I had her join here but not sure if she is on here much.

Let me know if you need anything for this little guy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 11 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703643


> I just saw this - awww Oliver broke my heart and I was about to cry - I was working on my husband to see if we could baby sit him until he is adopted .. I don't know if I am ready and with the location of our home I said I would never subject another little white fluff to the same fate ....
> 
> Deb - if he's too much for you - let me know - he's too cute !! and so little - My Gosh - he's going to be an infant compared to the rest of your clan ...[/B]


Oh, isn't he a punky pie? I can't wait to meet him. I spoke with Jan, and we're thinking he'll be ready for pick up on Tuesday.
I think in Oceanside, not sure. He's going to an excellent vet to fix that leg. Bless his heart. 
I'll bring him over for a visit. Oh that would be fun. We can order pizza and beer, not for Oliver, for me ~ lol

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 11 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703705


> Deb you are awesome so glad you took him in he is adorable and I may have someone who wants him in south carolina once he is ready to be adopted - she does home visits for rescues there. I am going to email her a pic of him as she wanted this other little one in texas but they would not rescue out of state and she was devastated. Can he be adopted out of state if we can get him transported there do you think. She wants a younger boy as she has always adopted the seniors and had only a few years with them but this time she wants many years with her maltese. She is on my malteseforum group. I had her join here but not sure if she is on here much.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything for this little guy[/B]



You know, I have no idea. I'm fostering Oliver for AMA, and not sure of their adoption policies yet. 

I'll get the information for you.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Here are the forms, etc. for rescuing a dog from AMA. 

AMA Rescue


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wait ...

I don't get it - will you be getting him before his surgery and then having the surgery done ??

Or is he coming to you all fixed up and for some R&R ?

Yes - for sure bring him over - I wonder what the princess will do - she's not good with other dogs - she loves her mommy and sisters more than she loves dogs .. except for Max of course


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Deb 
You are just wonderful, thank you for everything you do for all the babies :ThankYou:


----------

